# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Miss Kosova 2006

## Bl3ri

*Besa Gashi fiton kurorën Miss Kosova 2006*

Nën hijen e gafave 

*MANIK BEGOLLI*

Gabime dhe gafa të shumta të moderatorëve, pritje të gjata për ti shpallur emrat e fituesve dhe përgjigje shpesh qesharake të konkurrenteve e kanë karakterizuar garën e bukurisë Miss Kosova 2006, që u mbajt të shtunën mbrëma në Prishtinë. 
Gazetarët dhe fotoreporterët janë treguar parashikuesit më të mirë. Prishtinasja Besa Gashi, të cilës fotoreporterët ia dhanë titullin Miss Fotogjenia, e fitoi kurorën e më të bukurës së Kosovës, ndërsa gazetarja Leonora Fejza, të cilën kolegët e saj e zgjodhën Miss Press, u shpall përcjellësja e parë e missit.
Një çmim e kam pritur, por jo kryesorin. Kam shumë emocione dhe jam 
shumë e lumtur, tha Gashi. Kurse Fejza tha se nuk ka pritur se do të fitojë sepse, sipas saj, konkurrenca ishte e fortë. 
Organizatorja e Miss Kosova 2006 Agnesa Vuthaj tha se Gashi e ka merituar plotësisht titullin. Qëllimi ynë kryesor ka qenë ta zgjedhim një vajzë të bukur e të mençur, e cila në përfaqëson si në vend, ashtu edhe jashtë.
Por, Vuthaj nuk ia përcolli kurorën Gashit. Për të ishte përgatitur një tjetër kurorë. Ndërsa, bartësja e kurorës Miss Kosova 2005, Shqiponjë Vlahna, nuk ishte e pranishme në sallë, pasi që Vuthaj nuk e ka njohur si pasardhëse të saj.
Në mbrëmjen e cilësuar nga moderatorët si spektakël madhështor u ndanë edhe çmime të tjera. Nazlije Statovci u shpall përcjellësja e dytë, Jeta Muriqi Miss Miqësia dhe Leonidë Morina Miss Publiku.
Përkundër humorit të moderatorit Fehmi Ferati, i cili thoshte se gazetarët nuk kanë çfarë të shkruajnë keq, mbrëmja ishte plot brum për mediat. 
Ndonëse i paralajmëruar si një spektakël, manifestimi Miss Kosova 2006 nuk ishte i tillë. Rreth 300 vetëve sa ishin mbledhur në sallën 1 Tetori, pasi kishin paguar 7 euro biletë, iu është ofruar pak. 
Megjithatë, Vuthaj është shprehur e kënaqur. Sa i përket rrjedhës së programit, gjithmonë ka mirë e më mirë. Sonte ka pasur disa lëshime, por mendoj që qëllimi është arritur.

*Skandali Miss Publiku*

Skandal i mbrëmjes ishte zgjedhja e Miss Publikut. Ishte paralajmëruar se votat e publikut do të mblidheshin nëpërmjet shërbimit call center dhe se mund të votohej deri 15 minuta para ndarjes së çmimit. Por, askush nuk njoftoi se votimi nëpërmjet telefonit kishte përfunduar. Kur në skenë u ngjit Eralda Itaj, për ta shpallur fituesen, ajo e lexoi emrin Rina Tara. Pasi vajza nga Gjakova doli para publikut, iu tha se ishte bërë një gabim dhe se çmimi i takonte Leonidë Morinës. Organizatorët u arsyetuan se gabimi kishte ndodhur pasi që Itajt i ishte dhënë letra me emrat e 23 vajzave pjesëmarrëse dhe ajo e kishte lexuar emrin e Tarës, që mbante numrin rendor një. 

*Mendim Rugova - fotograf zyrtar*

Çmimin Miss Fotogjenia e ka dorëzuar Mendim Rugova, djali i madh i ish-presidentit Ibrahim Rugova. Ai i kishte bërë edhe fotografitë zyrtare të vajzave. Nuk është hera e parë që Rugova prezantohet si fotograf. Vitin e kaluar, Lajm kishte botuar fotografi të bëra nga ai, të pjesëmarrëseve të një manifestimi mode. 

*Bojkoti i Ministrisë së Kulturës*

Në sallën ku po zgjidhej më e bukura e Kosovës nuk është parë asnjë përfaqësues i Ministrisë së Kulturës. Organizatorja Agnesa Vuthaj u arsyetua se fajin për këtë e kishte koncerti i sopranos Inva Mula, që po mbahej në të njëjtën kohë në Prishtinë. Sipas Vuthajt, ministria kishte premtuar se do ta mbështesë Miss Kosovën 2006, por më pas nuk kishte dhënë asnjë cent.

----------


## Bl3ri

Besa Gashi

----------


## Bl3ri

*Prishtinasja Besa Gashi triumfuese në «Miss Kosova 2006»*

Tradita vazhdon. Në mbrëmjen e së shtunës u mbajt spektakli i bukurisë *Miss Kosova 2006*. Edhe një spektakël më shumë në historinë e spektakleve kosovare. Mirëpo ende nuk është gjetur një terapi, e cila mund të ketë sukses që në Kosovë të organizohet një spektakël që do ti përgjigjej emrit të tij. Është fajtor publiku apo organizatori? Apo kjo ndodh për shkak se, siç thuhet për shumicën e gjërave te ne, nuk kemi traditë. 

E megjithatë, në këtë mbrëmje shihej një dozë përmirësimi, një dallim mjaft i madh nga spektaklet e bukurisë të organizuara më herët. Por, prapë të metat nuk munguan. Publiku në sallë ishte në një numër tejet të vogël në krahasim me emrin e këtij spektakli. Nuk munguan as lapsuset, që nuk ishin të pakta të prezantueses Laura Krasniqi, e cila është parë qartë se ka dështuar edhe në festivalin Çelësi muzikor 2006, mirëpo ky është fillimi i saj, ka kohë për përmirësim. 

Vlen të urohet iniciativa e Agnesa Vuthajt, e cila ka kaluar nëpër shumë sfida të spektakleve vendëse dhe ndërkombëtare, ndërsa tani ka marrë përsipër organizimin e kësaj gare. Ftesës së saj me dëshirë të madhe iu përgjigjën emra të mëdhenj të botës së spektakleve botërore, si Jon Metew, përfaqësues i spektaklit Top models of the World, fotografi i njohur shqiptar Fadil Berisha, Miss Norvegjia Hellen Traswik, Miss India Sajali Bagad, Rosan Ogada, organizator i Miss Universe, Astrit Alihajdaraj, aktor shqiptarë në Vjenë, Afërdita Paqarada, Miss Kosova 1992, dhe Eralda Hitaj, Miss Shqipëria, të gjithë anëtarë të jurisë së këtij spektakli. 

Morën pjesë gjithsej 23 vajza. Sfilata e tyre e parë ishte me fustane solemne, sfilata e dytë me rroba banje, ndërsa në të tretën, që ishte edhe momenti i ndarjes së çmimeve, vajzat defiluan me fustane nusërie. 

Në pjesën e parë u ndanë katër çmime, të cilat u përcaktuan nga juria e gazetarëve dhe e fotografëve. Ndërkaq, edhe vajzat konkurruese patën mundësinë ta vlerësonin njëra-tjetrën për çmimin Miss Miqësia, të cilin e fitoi Jeta Muriqi. Miss Press, pra çmimi i gazetarëve, i takoi Leonora Fejzës, Miss Fotozhenia u zgjodh Besa Gashi, ndërsa Miss Publiku i zgjodh Leonitë Morina. Në momentin final të ndarjes së çmimeve nga juria profesionale, të cilët ishin mjaft korrektë duke i zgjedhur më të merituarat. Përcjellësja e dytë u zgjodh Nazlie Statovci, përcjellësja e parë Leonora Fejza, kurse Miss Kosova 2006 u zgjodh Besa Gashi. Fituesja për këtë vit do ta përfaqësojë Kosovën në spektaklin Top Models of The World, ndërsa përpos shpërblimeve të tjera do të marrë një bursë për studime në Universitetin AAB. | *Saranda RAMA*

----------


## Embelsira

Eralda Itaj, përfaqësuesja e Shqipërisë për këtë vit në spektaklin e bukurisë "*Miss Universe*" qe beri skandalin ne *Miss Kosova 2006*

----------


## Bl3ri

*E ka ditur se do të marrë çmim*

_Adelina Rafuna
adelina.rafuna@gazetaexpress.com_

*Prishtinë, 28 shtator*  Ëndrrat e çikave kosovare për t'u bërë "Miss Kosove", këtë vit i ka materializuar ishi në cilësinë e organizatores, Agnesa Vuthaj nga e cila garë tërhoqi numrin katërmbëdhjetë dhe sakaq në flokët e Besa Gashit mbiu një kurorë. Për herë të parë një vajzë nga Drenasi merr kurorën e më të bukures, nga spektakli që u mbajt, së fundi, në sallën 1 tetori, në Prishtinë, nën patronatatin e "Agnesa Vuthaj Association". Besa Gashi, studente e vitit të dytë, në Fakultetin Ekonomik të UP-së, përveç kurorës, fitoi të drejtën e pjesëmarrjes në spektaklin e bukurisë "Top model of the world", që do të mbahet në Kinë, një bursë studimi në universitetin "AAB", si dhe një udhëtim për në qytetin më të madh tregtar, në Dubai, ku thuhet se do të lidhë një kontratë pune. "Përveç eksperiencës së mirë, fitova të drejtën e pjesëmarrjes në spektaklin e bukurisë në 'Top model of the world' ku shpresoj ta prezantoj Kosovën sa më denjësisht", tha Besa Gashi. Missi i Kosovës, ende nuk ka vendosur se çfarë do të bëjë me bursën që i është ofruar ndërkohë që vazhdon të merret me disa provime në
fakultetin ekonomik. Ajo nuk e di nëse do të studiojë Dizajnin apo diçka tjetër.
"Unë gjithmonë e kam paramenduar veten si një femër të shkolluar dhe të avancuar, prandaj për mua ka qenë dhe do të jetë primare shkolla", shprehet Miss Gashi. Nga opinioni i krijuar për miset kosovare, del se ato më shumë rëndësi u japin bukurisë sesa mençurisë, megjithatë Missi nuk pajohet me këtë fakt. "Bukuria është shtazarake, nëse nuk është e
rrethuar me mençuri", përgjigjet ajo. Besa e ka preferencën e saj letrare dhe është romani "Pse" nga Sterio Spasse, ndërsa është duke e lexuar librin psikologjik "Forca e ndërdijes". Vendimin për të bukurie e ka marrë me përkrahjen
e nënës dhe të familjes, për të cilët thotë se, kanë insistuar.
"Spektaklet e bukurisë më kanë pëlqyer që në vegjëli, i kam adhuruar, por që të zgjidhem Miss nuk e kam paramenduar ndonjëherë", shprehet Besa Gashi, "Miss Kosova 2006". Missit iu janë hapur mundësitë e bashkëpunimit me kompani të ndryshme, disa prej të cilëve nuk kanë humbur kohë, dhe menjëherë i kanë ofruar të reklamojnë.
Agnesen e ka njohur vetëm në këtë spektakël, dhe tani ajo është menaxherja e saj. "Unë normal që nuk e kam ditur që do të fitoj, unë kam pas shumë vetëbesim në veten time, dhe jam munduar të jap maksimumin, sinqerisht e kam pritur një çmim por jo kurorën e më të mirës", tregoi ajo. Një lajm i mirë për të gjithë
botën mashkullore që dëshirojnë të kenë lidhje më serioze me Besa Gashin është se ajo ende nuk e ka gjetur princin me kali të bardhë.
Ajo jeton me prindërit e saj, vëllain dhe dy motrat.

_Gazeta Express_

----------


## zANë

Nuk me ka pelqyer pothuajse asgje ne kete spektakel gjdo gje ka qene shume e dobet..........!

----------


## Embelsira

*MISS KOSOVA 2006, BESA GASHI YLL I ARDHSHEM*

_Drenicakja Besa Gashi merr kurorën e më të bukures në «Miss Kosova 2006»_ 

* Nga: Astrit Gashi*
Morën pjesë gjithsej 23 vajza. Sfilata e tyre e parë ishte me fustane solemne, sfilata e dytë me rroba banje, ndërsa në të tretën, që ishte edhe momenti i ndarjes së çmimeve, vajzat defiluan me fustane nusërie.Pasi që ia ka plotësuar vetes dëshirën që të jetë pjesë e shumë spektakleve të bukurisë, qoftë edhe atyre botërore, Agnesa Vuthaj tani ka marrë një detyrë tjetër, mirëpo që prapë lidhet me bukurinë. Tani bukuroshja kosovare, Agnesa Vuthaj, është organizatore e "Miss Kosova 2006". 

*BESA GASHI, MISS KOSOVA 2006*

Për herë të parë një vajzë nga Drenasi merr kurorën e më të bukures, nga spektakli që u mbajt, në sallën 1 tetori, në Prishtinë, nën patronatatin e "Agnesa Vuthaj Association". Besa studente e vitit të dytë, në Fakultetin Ekonomik të UP-së.

"Spektaklet e bukurisë më kanë pëlqyer që në vegjëli, i kam adhuruar, por që të zgjidhem Miss nuk e kam paramenduar ndonjëherë", shprehet Besa Gashi, "Miss Kosova 2006". Përveç kurorës, fitoi të drejtën e pjesëmarrjes në spektaklin e bukurisë "Top model of the world", që do të mbahet në Kinë, një bursë studimi në universitetin "AAB", sidhe një udhëtim për në qytetin më të madh tregtar, në Dubai, ku thuhet se do të lidhë një kontratë pune. "Përveç eksperiencës së mirë, fitova të drejtën e pjesëmarrjes në spektaklin e bukurisë në 'Top model of the world' ku shpresoj ta prezantoj Kosovën sa më denjësisht", tha Besa Gashi. Missi i Kosovës, ende nuk ka vendosur se çfarë do të bëjë me bursën që i është ofruar ndërkohë që vazhdon të merret me disa provime në fakultetin ekonomik. Ajo nuk e di nëse do të studiojë Dizajnin apo diçka tjetër."Unë gjithmonë e kam paramenduar veten si një femër të shkolluar dhe të avancuar, prandaj për mua ka qenë dhe do të jetë primare shkolla", shprehet Miss Gashi.

Missit iu janë hapur mundësitë e bashkëpunimit me kompani të ndryshme, disa prej të cilëve nuk kanë humbur kohë, dhe menjëherë i kanë ofruar të reklamojnë. Një lajm i mirë për të gjithëbotën mashkullore që dëshirojnë të kenë lidhje më serioze me Besa Gashin është se ajo ende nuk e ka gjetur princin me kali të bardhë. Ajo jeton me prindërit e saj, vëllain dhe me dy motrat. Anëtarë të jurisë së këtij spektakli ishin Jon Metew, përfaqësues i spektaklit "Top models of the World", fotografi i njohur shqiptar Fadil Berisha, "Miss Norvegjia" Hellen Traswik, "Miss India" Sajali Bagad, Rosan Ogada, organizator i "Miss Universe", Astrit Alihajdaraj, aktor shqiptarë në Vjenë, Afërdita Paqarada, "Miss Kosova 1992", dhe Eralda Hitaj, "Miss Shqipëria". Vajzat konkurruese patën mundësinë ta vlerësonin njëra-tjetrën për çmimin "Miss Miqësia", të cilin e fitoi Jeta Muriqi "Miss Press", Leonora Fejza, "Miss Fotozhenia" u zgjodh Besa Gashi, ndërsa "Miss Publiku" i zgjodh Leonitë Morina. Në momentin final të ndarjes së çmimeve nga juria profesionale, të cilët ishin mjaft korrektë duke i zgjedhur më të merituarat. Përcjellësja e dytë u zgjodh Nazlie Statovci, përcjellësja e parë Leonora Fejza, Deri më tani është konfirmuar se fituesja e këtij evenimenti do të marrë pjesë në spektaklin "Top Model of The World 2006", ndërsa sa u përket spektakleve të tjera, si "Miss World" dhe "Miss Univers" fituesja do të ketë mundësi të marrë pjese vetëm atëherë kur të zgjidhet statusi i Kosovës, nëse Kosova e fiton pavarësinë.

----------


## Bl3ri

_Pas shkrimit në Lajm, Agnesa Vuthaj e përmirëson gabimin_ 

_Jo 10, por 30 për qind për invalidët e luftës!_

_Agnesa Vuthaj e ndryshoi mendimin. Një ditë pasi Lajm shkroi për gjestin e saj (jo)humanitar, ajo i dërgoi në SHIL të UÇK-së përfaqësuesit e saj, duke u shprehur e gatshme për ti ndihmuar invalidët me më shumë të holla se sa kishte deklaruar_ 

ARSIM LANI

Prishtinë, 5 tetor - Agnesa Vuthaj e ka përmirësuar gabimin e bërë, duke ndarë më në fund shumën e premtuar të të hollave për invalidët e luftës të UÇ-së. Madje ajo ofroi për inavlidët jo 10 për qind të shumës së përgjithshme të biletave të shitura, por 30 për qind. Ajo të enjten nuk ishte personalisht në zyrat e Shoqatës, por dërgoi disa përfaqësues të  Agnesa Vuthaj Asociation (AVA) që të bisedojnë për mënyrën se si të shpërndahen këto të holla. Faik Fazliu, kryetar i SHIL të UÇK-së, tha se në takimin që kanë pasur me të dërguarit e Agnesës, janë marrë vesh që këto mjete të dërgohen tek disa familje që kanë një nevojë më të madhe për ndihmë. Shoqata do të zgjedhë pesë apo gjashtë familje dhe mjetet do tu dërgohen sapo të jenë të gatshme nga ata që i kanë grumbulluar. 
Fazliu në takimin që pati me përfaqësuesit e AVA-s, sqaroi se SHIL nuk ka pasur për qëllim të sulmojë asociacionin e Agnesa Vuthajt, por ka shprehur qëndrimin e përgjithshëm se askush nuk guxon që në emër të inavlidëve të luftës të UÇK-së të përfitojë personalisht.  
Këtë e sanksionon edhe statuti i inavlidit të UÇK-së, por edhe Korniza Kushtetuese e Kosovës, e cila parasheh dënim me para  për të gjithë ata që mundohen të përfitojnë në emër të dikujt tjetër. Faik Fazliu shtoi se as Ministria e Punës dhe Mirëqenies Sociale, sikundër asnjë institucion tjetër, nuk kanë më shumë përgjegjësi se shoqatat e invalidëve për të nënshkruar marrëveshje bashkëpunimi në emër të këtyre shoqatave. 
Bukuroshja Agnesa Vuthaj, e irrituar me Lajm, i cili ka shkruar për mashtrimin që ajo është munduar ta bëjë, nuk ka dashur të flasë për këtë marrëveshje të re me invalidët e luftës.

_Lajm_

----------


## Bl3ri

Besa Gashi

----------


## alnosa

mmmmmmmm u haka me hudhra .
po per mis ncncncncncncncncn.ka pas kryetarin e juris cun xhaje .se ska mundesi .......

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Cka besoj se ka pas me te mira ..........*

----------


## Bl3ri

*MISS KOSOVA NËPËR VITE*

Bukurija Kosovare me tërë vërtetësinë e saj është manifestuar nëpër forma të ndryshme dhe në kohëra të ndryshme por edhe është përjetësuar në forma të ndryshme për të lënë gjurmë dhe për të ravijëzuar kështu edhe historikun e bukurisë Shqipëtare dhe Kosovare.

Në vitin 1995 është Blerta Syla ajo që do të zotëroj kurorën e Miss Kosovës 1995 nën organizimin e kompanisë SHOW CLUB dhe në një atmosferë të bukur ngadhnjeu e bukura.

Në vitin 1996 revista Kosovarja organizon Miss Kosova '96 dhe në një spektakël të madh para një auditori prej mbi 8000 vetash është Diellza Kolgeci ajo që do të kurorëzohet Miss Kosova 1996.

Vitet më të vështira për Kosovën përjetuan edhe dicka të bukur sepse më 1997 kompania Festina dhe revista Kosovarja organizojnë një spektakël bravuroz ne pranine e mbi 10 mije shikuesve ku Miss Kosova 1997 shpallet Adelina Ismajli.


Viti 1998 është vit i luftës ku bukurija Kosovare sprovohej në luftë, por vjen viti 1999 kur bukuroshja Kosovare Venera Mustafa shpallet fituese e bukurisë gjithëshqipëtare dhe në Miss Albania'99 vendi i parë. Në të gjitha stacionet televizive botërore flitej se në zjarrin e luftës u sfidua e keqja dhe fitoi e bukura.

Viti 2000 është viti i lodhjes por edhe i ekspanzionit të bukurisë dhe Mimoza Harxhi do ta ketë fatin e rrallë që në kokën e saj të bartë Kuroren e bukurisë dhe të lirisë, pra Miss Kosova 2000 dhe e tëra kjo e organizuar nga Agjensioni për manekene ABC.
Në vitin 2001 do të jetë Albina Hashani bukuroshja e dytë e Kosovës së lirë dhe Miss Kosova 2001 nën organizimin e ABC dhe Show Promotion.

Viti 2002 është vit kur Ministrija e Kulturës Rinisë dhe Sportit e dalur nga Parlamenti i Kosovës organizon nën patronatin e saj Miss Kosova 2002 dhe emri i Njomza Rozhajes do të jetë emri i kurorës Miss Kosova 2002 nën organizimin e ART Motion.

Viti 2003 është vit ku bukurija Kosovare do të ketë një promocion tjetër dhe nën patronatin e Ministrisë së Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sportit , Kompanija Ylberi është ajo që do të mbledhë bukuroshet nga e gjithë bota Shqipëtare dhe me dt. 07.11.2003 në sallen 1 Tetori do të sjellë edhe emrat nga më të mëdhenjët e botës shqipëtare dhe jasht saj dhe një spektakël nga më të bukurit në historinë e Miss-eve Kosovare dhe Shqipëtare.

Historikun e bukurisë Kosovare e ndjek edhe një sfidë tjetër , ajo e depërtimit nëpër garat ndërkombëtare dhe kemi përçapje të shumta dhe të ndryshme . Afërdita Paqarada do të sfiloj në Itali dhe në Londër, pastaj Adelina Ismajli do të futet në garen e bukurisë Miss Globi International por do të diskualifikohet sepse prezentohet se vjen nga Republika e Kosovës dhe ja faji...

Do të ketë qasje dhe tentative tjera deri në vitin 2001 kur Diellza Kolgeci dhe Diellza Bunjaku do të shpërthejnë definitivisht akullin në Miss Europa. Emri, lenta e flamuri i Kosovës në Miss Europa dhe Diellza Kolgeci shpallet Miss Trupi.

----------

